# Little and often



## antrantlore (Jul 13, 2012)

Gewinner einzigen Kalender halbautomatischen mechanischen Uhr He - &euro;36.89 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## phoebeliu (Aug 4, 2012)

you are really great and read and learn to make electric car by yourself 

how was your electric car going? 
max speed? 
motor ? 
battery? 

do you feel satisfied with it? 
do you want to do the business about electric car? 
*Environmentally friendly, *zero pollution, *Energy efficient.
Performance benefits. Electric motors provide quiet, smooth operation and stronger acceleration and require less maintenance than ICEs. 
Reduce energy dependence. Electricity is a domestic energy source. 

if u like i can show you ours 
we are a company specilize producing this kind of car, electric motor, e-bike and so on
i can send you picture 
have lead -acid maintanance free GEL battery or lithium battery 
wait for your message 
*


----------

